# Metropolitan Opera



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

from twitter: Due to the ongoing health crisis, we have made the difficult decision to cancel the first few months of the 2020–21 season. We expect to re-open our doors on December 31, 2020.


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

The link to the Met 2020-21 Season Update is provided below.

https://www.metopera.org/user-information/2020-21-season-update/


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

This is just heartbreaking for me thought not completely unexpected. 
A few weeks ago I decided to purchase 2 tickets for next April's _Romeo et Juliette_ because I wanted to contribute a little bit now when they so sorely need it. I pray I get to see Benjamin Bernheim, which is the reason I decided to grab 2 seats for the Sunday matinee that I suspected might be a sell out or else prices raised as the time came close.
I only hope the Met can survive this horrible setback.


----------

